# Back tension release?



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Looking to get a back tension release. There seems to be a bunch out there. Any ideas or suggestions for a first timer to back tension releases? Any to definately stay away from? I'm wanting to do some indoor shoots and maybe some 3d later. Thanks.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like my Zenith's. Simple and very affordable. Truball, Scott, and Stan also make some good bt releases, but they're a little more expensive.

Some will say you should start with a release that has a safety like some of the Truballs, which is up to you. If start out on a string bow and get to now the release, I safety isn't really necessary and becomes just an extra step along with more moving parts. If it offers you more peace of mind though, than have at it.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Hey, thanks, i'll look into the Zeniths. I keep hearing Carter also. Any opinions on Carters?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Carter makes several. I"m sorta favoring the Carter ONLY back tension release, but have shot the Colby, and the COLBY SPIKE quite well.

The ONLY gives you three "crescents" to use in the release, depending upon your preference for hand positioning. In additon, you can set the "speed" too. Each crescent is well marked so that you know where you are as far as setting goes. Not very expensive, and reliable. Very comfortable in the hand, and the crescent doesn't move when you try to tighten it up after re-setting it.

The Carter Evolution is also a good one, but it is a PULL release (NOT a "rotational" release). The Evolution fires based upon how much "poundage" you make, and you cannot ROTATE it to get it to fire unless you rotate it so far you literally pull the d-loop off the hook (ha).
Many think the Evolution is too "iffy" and "not consistent"...but...it is the SHOOTER that is inconsistent, and not the release.
IMHO, the Evolution Plus WILL make you a much better shooter, IF you set it and forget it. If you piddle around trying to fine tune the Evolution and change the setting every day or every few ends...it won't do you a bit of good. It is very unforgiving of HUMAN ERROR or HUMAN CHANGES.
Several in my area are shooting the Evo+ with great success, but again, they have set it and forgotten it and learned how to shoot their Evo+ with the setting they started with and they don't mess around with that setting.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

WOW! I shot a friend's Carter today! Sorry, I don't even remember what model, but it's an older rotational release. That thing will let you know that your form is not as good as you thought it was! I had to move my peep up about half and inch, and it feels really good now. Gonna keep shooting it and working on my form. after about 30-50 shots I was finally shooting a group(using that term loosely). I had to move my sights about 2 inches to the right(at 20 yards) when I went to the Carter, and I don't really know why.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

my favorite back tension is the tru ball ht but there are many good releases out there, good luck!


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm new to the whole back tension release thing myself. Couple of friends I shoot with got me going on this and I have to say its a learning curve but I can already tell that it makes a huge difference as long as I focus and allow it to be a surprise release. Sometimes I find myself cheating by twisting my wrist and this will allow the hinge to go off. When I do this, I miss the spot almost everytime. When I release correclty (surprise release) I hit the spot almost everytime.

I had the opportunity to try a couple of used tru ball sweet spots (the one with the safety) and a used carter solution #2. This particualr carter has a safety on it as well and is no longer sold as new. That's too bad...I liked, and purchased the used Carter. I found that it was easier to use the safety on the Carter. It also feels more secure in my hand. It has a hole that your finger can go through. I look at that as another little saftey feature.

I know there are alot of opinions and experience out there. If your lucky enough to be able to talk to some experienced archer's and try a few releases like I was, it will make purchasing one alot easier.

Good luck.
-pat13b


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, the guys using BT releases are few and far between around here. It was a Carter SOLUTION that I got to use! I probably won't get to try another anytime soon. My friend is letting me use his Solution for a while. I would really like to try one of the tension releases before I buy one. I'm gonna take a ride to one of the bigger shops an hour or two away soon, maybe I can try some there.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

09Admiral said:


> my favorite back tension is the tru ball ht but there are many good releases out there, good luck!


+1
I have tried a lot of them and stopped trying once I shot the HT.

Lien2


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

bell47 said:


> Yeah, the guys using BT releases are few and far between around here. It was a Carter SOLUTION that I got to use! I probably won't get to try another anytime soon. My friend is letting me use his Solution for a while. I would really like to try one of the tension releases before I buy one. I'm gonna take a ride to one of the bigger shops an hour or two away soon, maybe I can try some there.


Do yourself a favor and pick up a Carter "ONLY" or the new Carter "2 MOONS" Back tension release!! They are awesome!! There are a lot of really good BT releases available today and I have shot most of them and for ME, the Carter line-up is the best!! You can find used "ONLY" releases right here in the classifieds that are VERY reasonably priced!! The "2 MOONS" are brand new and barely out yet!! I have an extra one I will sell you if you want the newest and best BT release ever made!! Just PM me!! God bless


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

Truball ht is my choice.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

bell47 said:


> Looking to get a back tension release. There seems to be a bunch out there. Any ideas or suggestions for a first timer to back tension releases? Any to definately stay away from? I'm wanting to do some indoor shoots and maybe some 3d later. Thanks.


I started my wife on the TRU Ball Sweet Spot II. It has a safety and she really liked it. I tried to start her on my Scott Longhorn SS but it was to hard to pull for her even set slow. Hope this helps you.

Robert


----------



## VaDeerHunter (Feb 25, 2007)

I sarted with TRUBALL Sweet Spot then once I got the technique down swithed to an HT. Takes anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months to get where everything is automatic.

Pat


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I have tried both the Carter Evolution and the Carter Only. I found the Only the easiest for me (not saying what would work best for anyone else) but quite frankly, I've had my share of frustrations with both. I'm back to my thumb release for the time being but will keep blank bailing with the Only each time I go to range.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Carter Only or Atensions are good ones.Either one is a good choice.And the new one Jerry has out called the TWO MOONS,it has adjustable click on the one half moon, and the other half moon adjusts for travel.The handle is ergonomically freindly too. Ive been playing with this one and its a winner!
Don Ward


----------



## Squishface (Sep 28, 2008)

The new Stan MoreX releases are the best releases I have ever come across. Super high quality, you can make it hotter or colder by just turning an allen head screw instead of moving a half moon around. You can change to a clicker without changing how hot or cold it fires. The thumb pegs on them are real adjustable. Overall just top notch quality.

But here's the good part for a new bt shooter. It comes with a training peg. You pop the peg in and the release won't fire. It will just click to let you know it would have fired. Good idea. I'm liking my Jet Black a lot so far.


----------



## hoythunterdad (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm shooting the 3-finger blackhole. Very easy to get used to and adjust. You can set it up with a ton of travel or a squirrel fart can set it off. Clicker or not is up to you. If you need any help the folks at scott archery are 2nd to none.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I just got a Scott Longhorn and it shoots good. I just need to figure out how to work it.


----------



## teed (Apr 16, 2010)

Whalens Hooker. Good but not quite the thing for hunting.


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

I shoot a Longhorn and have played with the Hooker for hunting. Can't say I've killed anything with it but have taken it to the woods.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Bt Truball HT*

as a long time Carter shooter thumb models , and old 4 fingers Stans 
i just did a Carter trade for a Truball HT , with out a doubt this model of release 
is one of the very finest made ,there are several that listed the Truball HT
this is the features of the release 
Micro-Adjustable back tension release to allow you to set the heat and fine tune your release to your preference. The HT is available as a 2,3, or 4 finger model in your choice of medium or large designs


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey bell47, you don't have to have a so called "back-tension release" to shoot back tension. Back tension is a style of shooting. You can use any type release to shoot back tension.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

yeah, I've since learned that. thanks. I actually bought a used Carter B-Cuz. Still learning it ,but I have kept all my teeth so far, and only put one arrow into the top of the range, LOL. I'm currently playing with draw lenth a twist at a time trying to find a "sweet spot". I'm still just working on form and concentration with the thing. thanks ya'll.


----------

